# LS XR4144 Shuttle Shift either F or R not both?



## randyajames1959 (2 mo ago)

I have a LS XR4155 Shuttle Shift 16 speed. great tractor would climb a tree. but it was not shifting into F or R without grinding after adjusting clutch to spec several times it finally stopped going into reverse! I put new synchromesh gears and hub and brass gears, but it will not go into F now! I have it split in half and have a repair manual and have done everything it has advised for the synchromesh F/R gear do I need to tear down to rear end to fix this problem! I would greatly appreciate any help with this issue! This is a great tractor. I am just a shade tree mechanic but have fixed worse! My fourth tractor!


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

randyajames1959 said:


> I have a LS XR4155 Shuttle Shift 16 speed. great tractor would climb a tree. but it was not shifting into F or R without grinding after adjusting clutch to spec several times it finally stopped going into reverse! I put new synchromesh gears and hub and brass gears, but it will not go into F now! I have it split in half and have a repair manual and have done everything it has advised for the synchromesh F/R gear do I need to tear down to rear end to fix this problem! I would greatly appreciate any help with this issue! This is a great tractor. I am just a shade tree mechanic but have fixed worse! My fourth tractor!


I had an issue with a Massey Fergusson with the setscrew that locks the release bearing casting to the clutch peddle shaft. The setscrew had sheared in half. I would adjust the clutch peddle and it would hold for a short time and then slip at the broken set screw. Losen that set screw and slide the casting to the side to inspect, the set screw goes in a hole in the shaft that positions it correctly.
I looked at my Ford book and see two versions of that release bearing casting.
It was hard to diagnose the problem.

This may not pertain to your setup


----------



## randyajames1959 (2 mo ago)

The 203 said:


> I had an issue with a Massey Fergusson with the setscrew that locks the release bearing casting to the clutch peddle shaft. The setscrew had sheared in half. I would adjust the clutch peddle and it would hold for a short time and then slip at the broken set screw. Losen that set screw and slide the casting to the side to inspect, the set screw goes in a hole in the shaft that positions it correctly.
> I looked at my Ford book and see two versions of that release bearing casting.
> It was hard to diagnose the problem.
> 
> This may not pertain to your setup


No mine is in the rear end past the transmission with 16 speed F/R it is like tearing down a big 24 Jewel Swiss watch! Thank you for your help and God Bless you Sir!


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm a little confused on just what's happening here. Maybe it's just terminology, or maybe I'm just lost. You stated it wouldn't shift into forward or reverse without grinding. You say you have replaced some shuttle related parts. Was this a sychronizer, or some other gears and shift collars? Forgive my ignorance here, as I know nothing of LS tractors. 
At first glance your symptom (gears grinding) would indicate you're attempting to shift with shafts still turning even though the clutch pedal is fully depressed. IF the shuttle is synchronized, then that indicates two separate problems. 

You have it split again? Can you put up some photos of any of this opened up? Maybe some of the old parts you replaced?


----------



## randyajames1959 (2 mo ago)

No, I had a synchro hub that the keys came out and I replaced that and the gears on both sides of hub and it is either Forward or Reverse now, I believe there must be some play toward the rear end on the main drive line? With 16 speeds it is like a 24 jewel Swiss watch! Hoping for more information that service manual does not have! I will try and take pics! Thanks, and God Bless!


----------



## randyajames1959 (2 mo ago)

The 203 said:


> I had an issue with a Massey Fergusson with the setscrew that locks the release bearing casting to the clutch peddle shaft. The setscrew had sheared in half. I would adjust the clutch peddle and it would hold for a short time and then slip at the broken set screw. Losen that set screw and slide the casting to the side to inspect, the set screw goes in a hole in the shaft that positions it correctly.
> I looked at my Ford book and see two versions of that release bearing casting.
> It was hard to diagnose the problem.
> 
> This may not pertain to your setup





The 203 said:


> I had an issue with a Massey Fergusson with the setscrew that locks the release bearing casting to the clutch peddle shaft. The setscrew had sheared in half. I would adjust the clutch peddle and it would hold for a short time and then slip at the broken set screw. Losen that set screw and slide the casting to the side to inspect, the set screw goes in a hole in the shaft that positions it correctly.
> I looked at my Ford book and see two versions of that release bearing casting.
> It was hard to diagnose the problem.
> 
> This may not pertain to your setup


Thanks I have checked shifter forks set screws and detent balls, Thanks for your help, God Bless you!


----------

